# صباح احد مبارك ومقدس جديد مع يسوع



## حياة بالمسيح (28 يونيو 2015)




----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (28 يونيو 2015)

أحد مبارك مليئة ببركات الرب في حياتك اختي جيسس سليف


----------



## Maran+atha (28 يونيو 2015)

Jesusslave قال:


>


 
شكرا كثير لأجمل واروع هدية 
اختى الغالية JESUSslave
*



*
سفرالعدد 6: 24-26
+ يباركك الرب ويحرسك.
+ يضيء الرب بوجهه عليك ويرحمك.
+ يرفع الرب وجهه عليك ويمنحك سلاما.​ 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يوليو 2015)

ربنا يعوضك يا قمر


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يوليو 2015)

اشكرك والرب يباركك


----------

